# Best HOBs that don't need a baffle for a 5 gallon betta tank!



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm looking for as many different ones as I can! One that I have is the Marina Slim s10. I have it in my 5.5 gallon and with the flow turned all the way down it's perfect and doesn't need a baffle! Please add to the list!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Let's see... I do have three Marina s10, which has been awesome for my bettas. The AquaClear filter I have in a divided 10 gallon has been ok too - it's currently turned all the way down and the fish is doing quite well with it unbaffled. 

I think it kinda depends on the individual betta, too. My Dumbo male needs the s10 baffled, even with the flow turned all the way down; however, my female can handle more water movement without a problem.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply 

Yeah I really love the slim s10. Do you think the vibration from the motor bothers the fish at all, since the motor is in the water? It doesn't seem to bother my little guy, but I can't tell what he's thinking...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I just habitually baffle at this point, any filter, all the time. Intake and output. Intake because if I don't have a long finned male, I have loaches (and while they can live in the filter, we don't prefer it that way!) I always baffle the output because I am of the mindset that these fish come from very still or incredibly slow waters, not to mention their handicap of heavy fins. I know, I know, some people have betta fish that love to play in the current. That is fine, just not the way I prefer to keep them.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> I just habitually baffle at this point, any filter, all the time. Intake and output. Intake because if I don't have a long finned male, I have loaches (and while they can live in the filter, we don't prefer it that way!) I always baffle the output because I am of the mindset that these fish come from very still or incredibly slow waters, not to mention their handicap of heavy fins. I know, I know, some people have betta fish that love to play in the current. That is fine, just not the way I prefer to keep them.


That makes sense, but if you did ever get a slim s10 you wouldn't need to baffle it if it was turned down all the way . I have a vt male and he just floats around the entire tank peacefully .


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

If the motor bothers them, they sure don't show it. 

I forgot, I do have a prefilter sponge on all of my filters for various reasons. Like Kytkat, it's just habit - I've had to try to fish shrimp out of filters too many times, which is a less than enjoyable activity. And if nothing else, it provides more surface area for beneficial bacteria and catches some of the big crud like leaves before it goes through the filter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I wish I would've known about the Slim S10 before this, it seems like a great filter! Right now I have a Tetra Whisper PF10 and a Top Fin 10. The Top Fin one seems less powerful, it came with the Top Fin 5.5g kit, but I baffle both filters with sponge on the intake and part of a water bottle on the outflow.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

pittipuppylove said:


> If the motor bothers them, they sure don't show it.
> 
> I forgot, I do have a prefilter sponge on all of my filters for various reasons. Like Kytkat, it's just habit - I've had to try to fish shrimp out of filters too many times, which is a less than enjoyable activity. And if nothing else, it provides more surface area for beneficial bacteria and catches some of the big crud like leaves before it goes through the filter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It also makes it slightly less gross when you have to pull a dead fish out. I really hate when they stick to the filter intake. Ick! 

Though the main reason I do it is this: I got two kuhli loaches, they were tiny so I baffled the intake (the output already was for my female betta). Well when I moved, the baffle on the intake fell off for about a week between water changes. I put the baffle back on, and since I rarely see the loaches, assumed all was well. It wasn't until two months later, after I had assumed the loaches long dead, that the filter was kind of acting up so I decided to clean it. Lo-and behold, there were my two loaches. I hadn't fed them in all the time, but they seemed perfectly happy and healthy. So now I check the filter every time I change the water!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh also the s10 comes with a sponge already around the intake =^^=


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you considered going to air driven bio sponge filters? I use them in all my 10g and less tanks and it has worked very well. I just season them up in my cycled 35g sorority tank and put them in after a week or two.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Have you considered going to air driven bio sponge filters? I use them in all my 10g and less tanks and it has worked very well. I just season them up in my cycled 35g sorority tank and put them in after a week or two.


Thank you but I really just want to know about HOBs for now. I do like the idea of sponge filters, and I may use them in the future, but for now I am only interested in HOBs


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So has anyone used the cascade 80 filter? I heard that it has adjustable flow...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

How about an Aquaclear 20 with a sponge around the intake tube? I don't count that as having to baffle because it should probably just be always done for bettas lol...


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

That was my first filter when I got into fish in general, actually. It's a very good filter, granted that you get one that works as I've heard of some people that just have a heck of a time finding one that isn't faulty. I have one in my 10 gallon divided tank and love it, but I typically do baffle it because the fish that's in the side it's on is a SeD male. Were it my female or plakat, I'd probably have no qualms about removing the baffle (I could probably remove it off the SeD's with no problem as he's become a much stronger swimmer than when I got him, actually, but I'm a bit paranoid).


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> That was my first filter when I got into fish in general, actually. It's a very good filter, granted that you get one that works as I've heard of some people that just have a heck of a time finding one that isn't faulty. I have one in my 10 gallon divided tank and love it, but I typically do baffle it because the fish that's in the side it's on is a SeD male. Were it my female or plakat, I'd probably have no qualms about removing the baffle (I could probably remove it off the SeD's with no problem as he's become a much stronger swimmer than when I got him, actually, but I'm a bit paranoid).


How do you baffle it?


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> How do you baffle it?


Just your standard water bottle baffle, nothing fancy. Cheap, easy, readily available materials, and it redirects the water just enough to keep the fish happy.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Just your standard water bottle baffle, nothing fancy. Cheap, easy, readily available materials, and it redirects the water just enough to keep the fish happy.


What kind of media do you like to use?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> How about an Aquaclear 20 with a sponge around the intake tube? I don't count that as having to baffle because it should probably just be always done for bettas lol...


I have an aquaclear 20 in a 10 gallon with a prefilter sponge and a sponge baffle on the outflow.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

callistra said:


> I have an aquaclear 20 in a 10 gallon with a prefilter sponge and a sponge baffle on the outflow.


Oh cool! Is your betta able to float around the tank peacefully? Is it a divided tank?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you think maybe putting a flatter piece of sponge over the top of the rest of the media would help to baffle the aquaclear 20?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

My media box is completely full. I don't think replacing the carbon or biobag with a sponge will change the flow any noticeable amount.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I've seen (only) three different densities of filter sponge. The two I have each flows differently.

I'd guess that playing with foam density, packing, and amount would alter the flow considerably.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> I've seen (only) three different densities of filter sponge. The two I have each flows differently.
> 
> I'd guess that playing with foam density, packing, and amount would alter the flow considerably.


Oh that makes sense....You know I might just get an aquaclear so that I can experiment with it....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> That was my first filter when I got into fish in general, actually. It's a very good filter, granted that you get one that works as I've heard of some people that just have a heck of a time finding one that isn't faulty. I have one in my 10 gallon divided tank and love it, but I typically do baffle it because the fish that's in the side it's on is a SeD male. Were it my female or plakat, I'd probably have no qualms about removing the baffle (I could probably remove it off the SeD's with no problem as he's become a much stronger swimmer than when I got him, actually, but I'm a bit paranoid).


What is a SeD?


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Super Delta tail - he has just under a 180 degree spread 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Super Delta tail - he has just under a 180 degree spread
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ooh okay  that is more heavily finned than a VT...

Edit: I don't know why I had to make that observation LOL


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I know this is kind of an old thread, but I just bought a tank that came with the Marina S10...I feel kind of dumb here but I can't figure out how to lower the flow? I made a baffle for it and that seems to help but if there is another way too that would be great. The baffle vibrates and is kind of annoying me, lol.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I know this is kind of an old thread, but I just bought a tank that came with the Marina S10...I feel kind of dumb here but I can't figure out how to lower the flow? I made a baffle for it and that seems to help but if there is another way too that would be great. The baffle vibrates and is kind of annoying me, lol.


Theres a little nub thing at the top of the intake tube and you just push that all the way to the right and the flow should be perfect


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Oh amazing, thank you so much!


You're welcome! Glad I could help


----------

